

Show HN: A color picker I made without fiddly sliders - erikpukinskis
http://quick-pick.herokuapp.com/

======
erikpukinskis
Backstory:

I woke up this morning and saw the color pickers in
[http://www.uibox.in/](http://www.uibox.in/) and started thinking about
whether I could make a color picker that didn't require me to pick a color in
multiple steps.

With a little bit of fiddling I came up with this. I'm sure someone with a
graphic design degree will tell me some Swiss person much smarter than me
invented this 50 years ago, but that's life. Instead of picking a hue and then
picking a saturation/brightness you just pick the color you want.

This is not the color picker for everyone:

* It's not very fine-grained

* There's no pure white or pure black (you shouldn't need/use these anyway)

* Actually all of the really dark/really light/really unsaturated parts of the spectrum are removed because they all sort of looked the same.

* It forgets your palette when you reload the page

But it's fast, doesn't require you to grab any 4 pixel wide sliders, and it
prevents you from thinking too hard. Might be useful for someone else, so I
thought I'd post it.

I think it'd be a good basis for a color-picker for end users: it covers most
of the useful colors without overwhelming people with complexity.

------
pjdorrell
My Style Adjuster chrome extension uses sliders to change colors, but what
makes it good is that it changes the color of a CSS property value in the
page, as you slide the slider, while looking at the thing that the color
applies to. (It does dimensional values also.)

Sliding is better than clicking, because you can't click on something without
actually looking at it. But once you've started sliding a slider, you can
continue to slide it without looking at the slider.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
After I create my palette, I want to be able to copy the #NNNNNN for each
color without resorting to trickery.

